# Ecran noir sur iBook G4! Please help me!



## svo (14 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous, mon iBook G4  933 MHz sous OSX 10.3.9 me fait depuis qq jours des bugs ecran. Subitement en cours d'utilisation l'écran devient noir, le son fonctionne et les applis tournent mais je suis obligé de rebooter pour récuperer l'écran. Idem souvent après mise en veille.
infection? carte graphique, pile? autre...?

De +, j'ai parfois des stries bizarres sur écran qui me font redouter pb carte graphique?

merci à tous pour votre aide

svo


----------

